# sexing my 2 yellow labs



## gregg5016 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey,
I have had 2 yellow lab cichlids for many years now and finally I tried to sex them. When doing so, it seems like the vents on both fish are bigger then the anus. This would make them both females, right? But they used to be in a bigger tank with two other male cichlids, giraffe and a maingano and I finally had babies appearing in the tank, which I figured were from the yellow labs, making one male and one female. Is it possible they interbreeded? Also, after awhile I moved the two yellow labs into their own 15 gallon tank and a couple days later I seen more babies appearing, so I figure one must be male and one must be female. But when I watch them in the new 15 gallon tank the one that is much more aggressive and moving things around and pushing gravel around and is a bit more livelier and colorful, also beating up the other yellow lab seems to have a much bigger vent. This doesn't make sense to me, because you would figure that one would be the male, but judging on the vent size alone, my only guess is this more aggressive yellow lab must be the female beating up the male, which has now passed away. Is this possible? The one yellow lab left is still very active with vertical bars down the body, but has a bigger vent then the one that died. What do you think????


----------



## beccam (Nov 16, 2010)

this is a site that talked about physical differences that males and females display. it might help a bit.



http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=electricyellowlab


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes it is possible that they interbred. And females will have their own pecking order. Maybe you could post a pic in Malawi of the vent of the fish and ask for the opinion of others?


----------

